# Trading Halt for 18 months, off market transfer for tax loss?



## o0mikey0o_17 (17 April 2017)

Hi Guys,

I currently pay 46% of my income in tax  and don't mind paying my taxes, but fear I am about to pay double. 

The business I was working with in 2015/17, which I was heavily invested in through RSU and ESP, sold and I realized financial gains (approximately 70k AUD) which is great! I only held the stock for about 12 months. Shortly after I was made redundant anyway, so much of that replaced my income and away we went.

In 2015, I purchased a terrible stock, and since that year, it's been in trading halt and I'm holding a 82% loss, ever since (approximately $42k loss)

I've been hoping they would resume trading before FY16/17 so I can liquidate the lot, however, I'm concerned now that's not going to be possible.

Is it possible/legal to transfer or give away stock, that's in trading halt, off market? And realize that capital loss? 

I don't care if it goes to family or even a homeless person, I just don't want the tax that I'll have to pay on my gain.

Curiously...

Bitter/sweet investor


----------



## Iggy_Pop (18 April 2017)

Thought share gift might be an option but they do not cover suspended companies. http://www.sharegiftaustralia.org.au/donating-shares-1
I assume you could do an off market transfer to some else in you family and would be able to claim the loss. Suggest ringing your broker and ask.


----------

